# Composers rehearsing their own works



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've gotten interested in this lately; Britten's War Requiem CD reissue has this, as does the first volume of "A Copland Celebration" with Appalachian Spring.

What else?


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

The big Sony Stravinsky set has a whole disc of rehearsals and talks. It has snippets of him rehearsing Apollon Musagète, Pulcinella, the Piano Concerto and the Symphony in C.


----------

